# Getting prepared to paper mache!



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I love this I want to try my hand at this .this is great info keep it coming


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll be watching and learning as well!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's alot of fun if you don't mind getting dirty. LOL I'm going to try and get lots of pictures of the process. I usually get so into a project that I forget about pictures.


----------

